# Free kindle book... Trusting God by Jerry Bridges...



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazon.com: Trusting God: Even When Life Hurts eBook: Gerald Bridges, Jerry Bridges: Kindle Store

Daniel Mac pointed me to a free Kindle book. It is one I buy often to give to People. It has been one the best books I have ever read and needed in my life. 

Trusting God.. Even When Life Hurts by Jerry Bridges.


----------



## baron (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks down loaded it.


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks.

Is Jerry Reformed?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 8, 2010)

If you read his Pursuit of Holiness book you will know he is very acquainted with the Puritans. He is a Reformed Baptist if I am not mistaken.


----------



## KMK (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## Elizabeth (Dec 8, 2010)

Started reading this today, while waiting for my daughter at the dentist. My kindle was busy with bookmarks and notes, that I mean to share with folk. An excellent and thought-provoking book.


----------



## puritan628 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazon says I already got it for free on December 6.


----------

